# Pretty good mess on Yellow today



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

The bite was fair on Yellow River today. Got a pretty good mess of Bream & eating size cats.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Fine mess there, good job


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Ha! I was excited when I came home with ONE bream the other day!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice haul. I need to get back on Yellow. Tore them up last couple trips but it's been a couple months since my boat has touched that river. Might have to hit it up Sunday.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that's a nice haul!! good job!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That IS a pretty good mess. Worms? Biscuit dough?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess ! Looks like you caught some of everything . Bluegills, swift waters ,shellcracker,goggle eye,channel cat ,and a buttercat.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Those kittys will melt in your mouth/ yes I said kittys. Good mess of fish.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice haul. If you were to have listen to the biologist flatheads would have eaten all the bullheads and bream by now..


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice mess of fish you got there, would take the long eras over the cat's at the same time would not turn down any cat's


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

two words: fish fry
two more words: pretty work

catch 'em up.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy cow, that is a haul!!! Good job!


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Bodupp said:


> That IS a pretty good mess. Worms? Biscuit dough?


Earthworms, crickets, catalpa worms, cut up river roaches (pest minnows).


----------

